

The Derelict - ca98am79
https://damninteresting.com/the-derelict/

======
ratsbane
damninteresting is down now... here's the Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bawJ3Bh...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bawJ3BhdKqMJ:www.damninteresting.com/the-
derelict/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
kemayo
> One hundred pounds of gunpowder had detonated from inside its storage space
> above the writing room.

As a non-nautical fellow, I have to ask: why did a cruise ship have a hundred
pounds of gunpowder stored?

~~~
ratsbane
At least some of it was probably for the Lyle Gun
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyle_gun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyle_gun))
which was used to send a line (rope) from one ship to another to transfer
people or cargo.

